# Bachmann G Scale Forney Main Board Issue



## JunctionJoe (Sep 2, 2013)

I just purchased a new (2009 version) Bachmann G Scale 2-4-4 Forney, Outside Frame with non-proprietary electronics onboard for DCC plug and play capability. The main board has nomenclature "G809X+PCB01 REV:H2. When I removed the main board from the coal bunker attachment points to get access to the speaker install area and looked underneath the PCB, I saw numerous areas on the board where a white film has developed, along with areas that appear to have either small bits of solder or metal that look dark in color (corroded?). Several of this contamination is right atop conductive traces that originate from driver motor plug areas of the board.

Does Bachmann not bench test these things before packaging them? The unit was in its original packaging with plenty of silica packs all around the loco. Any electronics gurus familiar with this circumstance? I've attached a couple pictures to show the dilemma. I've notified both the vendor (Micro-Mark) and Bachmann's Service Dept. but have not yet heard back from either.

Appreciate any advice I can get. I do not wish to fry either my loco's electronics or the new QSI Titan PnP DCC decoder I purchased for DCC/sound.


----------



## JunctionJoe (Sep 2, 2013)

*Pictures of Main Board Contamination*

Here are some pictures that show the main board's condition.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

From the patterns of white stuff around the solder joints, it looks like the board was not cleaned properly. Will it effect the operation on the unit, I doubt it.

Just my 60 year electronics opinion.

Dennis


----------



## JunctionJoe (Sep 2, 2013)

Dennis, thanks! I'll take that level of experience to the bank 'all day long.' Should I use Isoropyl alcohol to clean it?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

JunctionJoe said:


> Dennis, thanks! I'll take that level of experience to the bank 'all day long.' Should I use Isoropyl alcohol to clean it?
> 
> Much appreciated.


Yes that should work. it might take some scrubbing with a tooth brush also. The flux comes off better if a PCB is cleaned soon after soldering, if you wait a long time (days) or get a board that was not cleaned, it might not clean as fast.

The final cleaning should have the PCB setting on edge in a pan and pour some alcohol down the board surface to wash off any loose residue. let it air dry or use compressed air to dry. 

WARNING: Use protective glasses if using compressed air.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New electronics use lead free solder. The temperatures and flux used are different. I'd get some flux cleaner to clean the board, get it out of the loco, that stuff can soften plastic.

I would be sure to remove it.

Greg


----------

